# Help! Chapman v. LMU



## fpicache

Hello,

I got accepted to Chapman Dodge Film Program, and am currently waitlisted at LMU Film School. If I get accepted into LMU, which school would you recommend from the 2 and why?
As background, I am passionate in film, but I would also like to supplement this with a dual degree in marketing/ business to help me communicate between industries. As for film in specific, I am very interested in documentary filmmaking as well as a very experimental environment. 
I was also provided with a merit scholarship, and grants by Chapman. Not certain if I will get any grants from LMU due to being waitlisted. 

Here is my website to get a feel for my interests.
fpic.ml

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JarvisIntel

I got accepted to LMU’s film production program and Chapman’s Television Writing and Production program, and I picked Chapman because it has more industry focus. Even though they are in Orange rather than LA, they still get their students plenty of opportunities. The advantage LMU has over Chapman is that it’s more diverse, and that was big thing for me. However, Chapman gave me wayyyyyyy more money. Do what you will with that.


----------



## NTG

Hi all, I’m replying to an old post, but hoping for some updated insight. My son has been accepted for undergrad screenwriting programs at Chapman and LMU (and Emerson, DePaul, Columbia College Chicago and Drexel, but the CA schools are his preference). His heart is currently with Chapman, but he also wants to give LMU its fair consideration. We would very much appreciate your thoughts and pros/cons of the two programs from students who’ve actually attended and experienced them firsthand. Many thanks! (BTW, the financial picture is the same for both based on current merit/aid).


----------



## agw

NTG said:


> Hi all, I’m replying to an old post, but hoping for some updated insight. My son has been accepted for undergrad screenwriting programs at Chapman and LMU (and Emerson, DePaul, Columbia College Chicago and Drexel, but the CA schools are his preference). His heart is currently with Chapman, but he also wants to give LMU its fair consideration. We would very much appreciate your thoughts and pros/cons of the two programs from students who’ve actually attended and experienced them firsthand. Many thanks! (BTW, the financial picture is the same for both based on current merit/aid).


Have you visited both Chapman and LMU?  Both are top film schools, so to us it all came down to the x factors.  We went out to California this summer thinking Chapman was my daughter's #1 film school pick over LMU and by the end of the trip the order totally flopped -- she fell in LOVE with LMU.  The campus (gorgeous, modern grounds), the vibe (interesting people), the location (beach + easy drive to internships).  It became her ED...and is so excited to officially be part of the class of 2026.  Of course, what's important to my daughter might be totally different for your son.  But happy to offer one perspective... Good luck!


----------



## NTG

agw said:


> Have you visited both Chapman and LMU?  Both are top film schools, so to us it all came down to the x factors.  We went out to California this summer thinking Chapman was my daughter's #1 film school pick over LMU and by the end of the trip the order totally flopped -- she fell in LOVE with LMU.  The campus (gorgeous, modern grounds), the vibe (interesting people), the location (beach + easy drive to internships).  It became her ED...and is so excited to officially be part of the class of 2026.  Of course, what's important to my daughter might be totally different for your son.  But happy to offer one perspective... Good luck!


Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts! Yes, we visited both campuses and liked each for different reasons. Eagerly awaiting the LMU financial aid details, which may help with the decision! Congrats to your daughter!


----------

